# Advise for a grinder



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a nice kitchenaid HD mixer and am looking at the grinder atachment for it. I don't do much grinding so I don't need that much. My question is wheather the plastic one for the KA will hold up to semi frozen meat and more likely harder fat or should I just go with a hand crank lem. I can get either one for about the same price. If anyone has used the plastic KA grinder atachment, how sturdy is it?

Thanks in advance for any imput.

John


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2012)

John, morning..  I have the KA grinder....  the auger got bound on some ice chips and the gear casing exploded.....  Bride was not happy...  So I got new parts and repaired it $75, then bought a Kitchener #12 grinder on sale $90....   

To shorten the story, either the KA repair was $165 or the grinder was $165.... You can do the math....  It will be cheaper and better to get a stand alone grinder now and leave the little woman's stuff alone....


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

I haden't thought of that happening. I was thinking of the grinder breaking.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 7, 2012)

Northern Tools has the Kitchener #12 grinder on sale for $99 and if you use this code at checkout (online), you get $20 off bringing the price to $79.  Just need to buy one more cheap item to get the total over $100 for the code to work. If you have a local Northern Tool store, they will ship to store for free.  Originally the discount code was on a card from their mail out.  Number is not unique, so it still works online, but I think you have to have a card/coupon to turn in if you buy the item outright at the store.  Should work fine if you order online, prepay, and just pickup at the local store.

code is 153390 and should be good to end of the month.

They had them on sale for $89 last week and I got mine or $69 after the discount.  Mine is a Christmas gift so the wife won't let me use it yet, but there are a lot of members here who have these and say they are good units unless you are grinding a huge amount of meat.













151342_lg.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 3, 2012


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

It's on sale now for $89.99

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200451267_200451267

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the KA Grinder and started to grind 13Lbs of Pork Butt last night. I got about a pound of meat through when the sinew built up to the point that the meat started oozing out the ring that holds the front plate on and seriously loaded down the motor. The Plate, Auger and Housing is ok but the Blade is a Cheap POS!  Fortunately Shannon127 was over and brought his Vintage KA Grinder attachment. We had no further problem. These sell on Ebay anywhere from $100 to $200 if you don't get out bid. Don't waste your money on the Plastic KA Grinder...JJ


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, guess i'll have to watch the sales.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guess i'll have to watch the sales.


dward and DDF pointed out the best prices you will find....  don't get any less expensive than that.... There are several folks that use that grinder..... I am one of them.....   Works good for me.....    Dave


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> dward and DDF pointed out the best prices you will find....  don't get any less expensive than that.... There are several folks that use that grinder..... I am one of them.....   Works good for me.....    Dave


I agree, but it is not something I need right now. I'll watch to see if they have another sale on them before Christmas and try the 20.00 off code if they do. Again thanks for the replies.

John


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

Apparently they're crooked, I just heard that while it says $89.99 on the web page, when you add it to the cart it's $99.99
Scheisters!!!!!




~Martin


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Apparently they're crooked, I just heard that while it says $89.99 on the web page, when you add it to the cart it's $99.99
> Scheisters!!!!!
> ~Martin


When I clicked on the link it said 99.99........does anyone have the Lem #10 hand crank?

John


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

I cleared the browser's cache, and this is what I get....













9dqvn.png



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Dec 7, 2012






~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 7, 2012)

jkc64 said:


> .......does anyone have the Lem #10 hand crank?



I had one of their stainless steel ones, but it was a dud, the collar threads were screwed up, I sent it back.
In place of that, I got the Sausage Maker's SS #10 clamp on, which is 'okay'.


~Martin


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw this replacement blade  for the Kitchener #12 amongst the "clearance" items on the Northern Tools site.


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Any opinions on the #10 Lem crank grinder?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 8, 2012)

Martin,

It's coming up $99 for me too.  I have heard some web sites were looking at variable pricing based on your browser and cookie history.  One buyer who was a frequent customer might see one price, and another buyer who just visited the site for the first time might see another.  Heard of it, but never seen it.  This may be what we are seeing on that item?  Just a thought.

And I'm not a fan of that concept either.  It can lead to one person getting a deal, but whoever he shares the deal with not seeing the same price (which appears to be what's going on here?).  Ultimately this sort of pricing will loose volume sales and cost more in lost business as someone who is on the fence about an item would bite at the lower price, but might not at the higher one.

As to the Northern sale and another lower price before Christmas, I don't know.  They run them in the sale circulars around here for $99 every couple of months so that may be the lowest price since the $89 may no longer be valid.  But $79 final price with that coupon is still a good deal (just buy $11 more stuff to get you over $100 for the coupon).


----------



## diesel (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a quick question dealing w/ the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Kitchener #12.  What would you guys consider it's limit?  I currently use a KA and I am ready to upgrade.  I know there is a possibility I will be grinding larger amounts of meat in the future.  [/color]

I think I am looking for its speed?  Does it grind through the meat pretty quick? For example, how would it handle 50# of meat?

thanks in advance guys.

Aaron.


----------



## njlungbuster (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like its a decent grinder. I think I'm gonna get one for myself. Best part is that its not a bank breaker. Thanks guys.


----------



## venture (Dec 8, 2012)

For the money, I would go with the Northern Tool grinder.  Many here have them and like them.  That is a good price for a #12 grinder.

For those doing huge grinds, a larger unit might be in order.  For most of us "Average Joes", that Northern is a good buy.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## stewie-q (Dec 12, 2012)

LMAO
I was just about to purchase one of these grinders, glad you posted this.

Good public service announcement!


----------



## stewie-q (Dec 12, 2012)

Do you have an updated 'promo' code by chance?

Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 13, 2012)

Does the $20 off $100 purchase code of 153390 not still work?  It's is supposed to be good through 12/31/2012.  The $10 off $50 purchase code is 153391 with the same expiration.  Should work for online orders, but I think you have to have a printed coupon to use it in a Northern B&M store.

I used them when I ordered my Kitchener 5# stuffer the other day.  Three days after I ordered mine, they ran them on sale for $15 less and Northern credited me the difference.  Ended up with the grinder for $69 ($20 off the $89 sale price with a pack of saw blades to get me over $100) and the stuffer for $59 ($10 off the $69 sale price).  Plus free shipping if you have a local store to pick them up from (they did not stock the stuffer at my local store).

*UPDATE*  I just tried the $20 code and it took it for me again, so it's still valid. I would assume the $10 code is also still good.


----------

